# PRAIRIE DOG HUNTING!



## jgolden (Jan 21, 2009)

Just lookin for good place to try out the new ar-15 on some prairie dogs this summer. Please let me know if you have any good info for me. Thanks!


----------



## teenager (Sep 11, 2010)

jgolden said:


> Just lookin for good place to try out the new ar-15 on some prairie dogs this summer. Please let me know if you have any good info for me. Thanks!


"I must suggest, much better if you go with Lewis Outdoor Adventures / (307) 359-1796. Short information about 
Lewis Outdoor Adventures. I think they are guiding a good varmint and it is the best prairie dog hunting during summer months. Wyoming is home to large towns of prairie dogs and prairie dog shooting can last all day. They are providing shooting tables and the guides help spot dogs. their operations has lodging available if needed or they can recommend motels. And i think that Its a good idea and good place where in you can try out you prairie dogs.I hope Ive been given and help you a good idea with your problems."


----------



## Iowan71 (Dec 28, 2010)

some friends i graduated with and i are wantin to plan a trip prairie dog hunting in south dakota. one of my friends has been there hunting before with some family and said they bought out of state licenses then just drove around and asked farmers for permission. does anyone know if this would work now? he said the most expensive part was ammo but most farmers let them go for free cause they wanted the prairie dogs gone. with all of us being college students and tight on money, we weren't wanting to pay the full price of going through a hunting outfitter. all of us have been hunting since we were kids, i'm currently in school to become a DNR officer. we're just some good old iowa boys wantin to get together again and have some fun. we all are very safe hunters and wouldn't be a problem. if anyone has contact on farmers who would be ok with this it would be greatly appreciated. thanks for you time.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

just come to mobridge and go west of the river look into buying tribal license instead of state and you will have no problem finding ranchers that want them dead


----------



## Iowan71 (Dec 28, 2010)

alright i'll look into that. thanks!


----------

